# Is Osmocote safe for inverts?



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello:
just wondering if using Osmocote (in gel caps) is it safe for shrimp and micro crabs?

thanks


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Current Osmocote doesn't contain micro nutrients

Osmocote Flower & Vegetable 14-14-14
Osmocote Outdoor & Indoor 19-6-12

The ratios are different, but both only have:
Ammonium Nitrate, NH4NO3
Potassium Sulphate, K2SO4
Ammonium Phosphate (as Ammonium Dihydrogen Phosphate) , NH4H2PO4
Calcium Phosphate, Ca3(PO4)2

It's the old (and no longer produced) Osmocote Plus 15-9-12 that had micronutrients... but still no copper. At least according to the old MSDS I found.
Ammonium Nitrate, NH4NO3
Potassium chloride, KCl
Ammonium phosphate
Calciumphosphate, Ca3(PO4)2
Potassium Nitrate, KNO3 
Ammonium sulphate, (NH4)2SO4
Potassium sulphate, K2SO4
Calcium Carbonate, CaCO3
Magnesium oxide, MgO
Magnesium sulphate anhydrous, MgSO4
Iron sulphate, FeSO4+7H2O 
Manganese sulphate, MnSO4 
Zinc Sulfate Anhydrous 
Iron EDTA, Fe-EDTA 
Boric Acid, H3BO3
Sodium molybdate, Na2MoO4+2H2O

So, no copper; meaning inverts aren't in any special danger.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the osmocote plus and have had no problems


----------

